# Soccer IQ  -  How do you get it?



## socalkdg (Oct 11, 2017)

Soccer IQ  -  How do you get it?

The post on the Men's USA team mentioned soccer IQ.   The team my daughter is on(05) has very little soccer IQ.  We parents and coaches mention it all the time.  I watch the NWSL and see some great IQ, but then a team in control of the ball pass back to the keeper who then launches a 50/50 ball to midfield when they had control with no pressure. 

What is the best way to gain it?   Just playing?  Watching on tv?  

I've noticed in the last 3-4 months my daughter positions herself better at keeper, comes out to the 18 on her own.   Is this just her gaining more experience, or will some kids just be better than others with their soccer smarts?


----------



## Forthoveofsoccer (Oct 11, 2017)

Playing 4v4. It puts the players in game situations where they have to think and move. Too many of the soccer and passing drills are soccer strange and never happen on the pitch.


----------



## mahrez (Oct 11, 2017)

How do you get it? Born, learned, a combination is what most think.
http://content.time.com/time/health/article/0,8599,1879593,00.html

A) good genes and good surroundings. 

B) Endurance and hard work

C) 10-year rule: the notion that it takes at least 10 years (or 10,000 hours) of dedicated practice for people to master most complex endeavors.

D) something else, luck of ....


----------



## Sunil Illuminati (Oct 11, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> Soccer IQ  -  How do you get it?
> 
> Step 1: You ignore any words ever to come out of the mouth of Arena, Lalas or MLS Journalists.


----------



## Fact (Oct 11, 2017)

You can teach it to some extent, but it is really just common sense.  It use to drive me bonkers when I saw kids trying to chase down a player on a break away and they don't take an angle.


----------



## Grace T. (Oct 11, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> I've noticed in the last 3-4 months my daughter positions herself better at keeper, comes out to the 18 on her own.   Is this just her gaining more experience, or will some kids just be better than others with their soccer smarts?


What's her keeper training like?  Is the club coach her only keeper coach?  How old?  If she had a coach that knew about keeping, this would be one of the corrections she'd be given.  Unfortunately, there's is a black hole in keeper training in the US, were we too often rely upon let's train the other catching-sports players to goalkeep mentality.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 11, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> What's her keeper training like?  Is the club coach her only keeper coach?  How old?  If she had a coach that knew about keeping, this would be one of the corrections she'd be given.  Unfortunately, there's is a black hole in keeper training in the US, were we too often rely upon let's train the other catching-sports players to goalkeep mentality.


She has 3 different coaches that she has used, with similar teachings.  Her IQ isn't the one I'm really worried about.   It is the rest of the team.  I worry that just like some kids are book smart but not street smart, the same thing could apply to soccer.


----------



## mirage (Oct 11, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> Soccer IQ  -  How do you get it?
> .............
> 
> What is the best way to gain it?   Just playing?  Watching on tv?
> ...


Its little different for keepers than field players.  For keepers, they need to understand fundamental angles, ball movement rate (approaching vs moving away) versus self and attacking player, spin and trajectory, and basic physics of realm of possible (what the ball can do) from goal keeping perspective.  However, just just a part of the job and positioning the defending line when they are not under pressure and with and without the ball is extremely important too.

The fact that some keeper kicks the ball into 50/50 situation clearly demonstrates lack of understanding of the keeper role in that situation.  GK must make sure that the ball is not turned over in own 1/2 and to that extent, ball needs to be placed where the highest possible chance of keeping possession.

For the field players, its more than 4v4 tight situation.  In a tight space, technical abilities developed by playing 4v4 is vital.  The calmness on the ball and mentally slowing the game down only comes with practice and experience. 

Its worth noting that the movement without the ball is JUST AS important as when the player has the ball at his/her feet.  The movement can enable space and opportunities that can lead to a score.  A simple example would be to imagine a striker running diagonally across the field in front of two center backs during an attack.  Depending on how savvy the CBs are, the striker will drag one of the CBs (most likely both) with him creating a larger space between the outside back and CB.  Remember that the striker is without the ball.  The opened up space is now useful for another attacking player with no pressure.  Now, in the example, GK needs to control the movement of the CBs and self.

I'm sure you've seen it in your kid's games.  So how does one learn all the movements?  To some extent, it will come with more play time but really, it takes an effort by the player to study the field and be aware of EVERYONE's motions with a focus towards own position.  Fundamentally, attacking players are trying create separation and space, whereas defending players are trying to close the space and constrain movements.   This is why I find the argument of playing ALL positions bit silly after U12 or so.  It take few years for player to become fluid with what, where and when to be with and without the ball.  It has to become automatic reaction, like muscle memory.

Watching TV helps and having a good coach helps.  Also having an analytical mind to know cause/affect and effect to understand the game is helpful.


----------



## Grace T. (Oct 11, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> She has 3 different coaches that she has used, with similar teachings.  Her IQ isn't the one I'm really worried about.   It is the rest of the team.  I worry that just like some kids are book smart but not street smart, the same thing could apply to soccer.


Just speculation here but 3 different coaches might be the problem....just because they are similar doesn't mean they are they same (might be....might not...impossible for someone to tell just from a forum....but if it works for you great!).  Does the keeper coach watch your child's game?....that's absolutely vital because that's really the only way they can see how and what needs improving.  Does the coach understand keeping and involve the keeper and is the coach open to notes from the GK coach (that's important too....many aren't...because the keeper is both an individual player, more so than others, but also part of the team)?  And of course book v street smarts apply to soccer as well.

Mirage: my son was recently taught how to properly ball clear by his keeper coach as part of the next phase in his development (building slowly one step at a time....just started on distribution for example....up until now he's had nada beyond the basics of punting and long balling).   So of course, he started to do it all the time in one game instead of tackling it (whether it was in his box or not).  The crowd goes wild because he's developed a very strong leg over the summer and is able to get it just outside the opposite build out line but into a 50/50 situation.  Coach starts screaming at him.  What's he doing wrong?  Trainer taught him how to do it?  Crowd loves it?  We almost scored?  He doesn't get it until coach explains later he rather have the team possess it and have to build out the back than put it into a 50/50 situation.      Soccer IQ.


----------



## espola (Oct 11, 2017)

3 rules -
1. Play
2. Play
3. Play

If the student cannot play the game, then play FIFA 2017 or something similar.


----------



## bruinblue14 (Oct 11, 2017)

Not an expert, but seems like part natural intelligence (i.e. Some kids just seem to get it) and part proper coaching. Coaches who teach the why behind whether a decision was good or bad, not just rotely going through patterns and motions. Players need to be given the space to make mistakes, but then should also be taught about why those mistakes happened in the first place.


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 12, 2017)

Grace T. said:


> Just speculation here but 3 different coaches might be the problem....just because they are similar doesn't mean they are they same (might be....might not...impossible for someone to tell just from a forum....but if it works for you great!).  Does the keeper coach watch your child's game?....that's absolutely vital because that's really the only way they can see how and what needs improving.  Does the coach understand keeping and involve the keeper and is the coach open to notes from the GK coach (that's important too....many aren't...because the keeper is both an individual player, more so than others, but also part of the team)?  And of course book v street smarts apply to soccer as well.
> 
> Mirage: my son was recently taught how to properly ball clear by his keeper coach as part of the next phase in his development (building slowly one step at a time....just started on distribution for example....up until now he's had nada beyond the basics of punting and long balling).   So of course, he started to do it all the time in one game instead of tackling it (whether it was in his box or not).  The crowd goes wild because he's developed a very strong leg over the summer and is able to get it just outside the opposite build out line but into a 50/50 situation.  Coach starts screaming at him.  What's he doing wrong?  Trainer taught him how to do it?  Crowd loves it?  We almost scored?  He doesn't get it until coach explains later he rather have the team possess it and have to build out the back than put it into a 50/50 situation.      Soccer IQ.


Very good example.

As mentioned, I'm really happy with the development of my player.   This is just her second full year at keeper and I've only seen one keeper out play her in the last 15 games.   Two of the keeper coaches were and are just technique.  Her keeper coach with the team watches 3/4 of the games and they work on the mental side of the game. She actually loves the game of soccer and will actually watch some games on tv and discuss different situations.  She has a passion for soccer.  Whether it be on the field, watching, or playing FIFA on the xbox, it is part of her life.   

I'm just starting to notice that others don't seem to be growing mentally and hoping it starts to click for some of the other girls.   I know 12 year old girls are at that age where their commitments tend to change.   Some things that seem common sense regarding soccer just pass right over the heads of our girls.  This has resulted in being outplayed in many games, which I actually don't mind as it has given my girl more chances in the net.


----------



## Ballon d'Or (Oct 12, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> Soccer IQ  -  How do you get it?


Easy!  Just order it off Amazon here :
https://www.amazon.com/Soccer-IQ-Things-Smart-Players/dp/1469982471/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1507830728&sr=8-1&keywords=soccer+iq+volume+1

All kidding aside, the book is actually a good read that's easily digestible for young girls.


----------



## MWN (Oct 12, 2017)

Soccer IQ comes from watching the pros with parents/older siblings that can explain the tactics, listening to commentary and and playing the game. Its hard here in the US, because most Dad's and Mom's don't understand the game, so watching the game is less interesting.  Football kids use the same moves that their idols so, basketball kids do the same.  We still don't watch the game like we should and when we do, its the USMNT and horrible.

My example:  When I was 10 or 11, I was the catcher on my baseball team.  I remember watching the Dodgers games with my dad and occasionally when the ball was hit towards third, the catcher would throw off his mask and chase down the runner and back up first base.  My dad explained why.  I put 2+2 together (we sent a lot of balls from 3rd base into the ground and our 1st baseman was questionable in his catching ability).  Next game, I did the same for the rest of the season.  The coaches voted for the All-Star team and I was elected every year I played.  Maybe it was the little extra or just that every coach recognized that my IQ was a little higher.  Would have never happened if I wasn't watching baseball with my Dad who was there to explain and answer my questions.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 12, 2017)

Interesting topic.  Some kids have it. Some kids develop it. Some kids never get there.

Will you develop a better Soccer IQ by playing a single position in your younger years (U8-U12)?  Or will you develop a better understanding of the game by playing multiple positions (even maybe multiple positions in the same game)?

Can a parent sabotage Soccer IQ?  Coach tells you to play the ball wide or to pass and move.  But when you get in the car, dad says "Why didn't you boot it away on defense?  Why did you run so far up field, you are a defender, you were out of position).

Will you develop a better Soccer IQ if your team only plays 1 formation?  Or would you learn more from playing a 4-3-3, a 4-2-3-1 or a 3-5-2 once in a while?

Will you show up to a tryout and say "Hi Coach. I play left mid."  or are you better off saying "I'll play anywhere you need. I usually play left mid in a 4-4-2 because I can get up and down the field, can slip a quality through ball and bang in a cross from wide.  But I can play in the back too if needed."


----------



## Rusty (Oct 14, 2017)

Ballon d'Or said:


> Easy!  Just order it off Amazon here :
> https://www.amazon.com/Soccer-IQ-Things-Smart-Players/dp/1469982471/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1507830728&sr=8-1&keywords=soccer+iq+volume+1
> 
> All kidding aside, the book is actually a good read that's easily digestible for young girls.


My players have an offseason assignment to read one of Dan’s books every summer.  Throughout the fall/spring seasons, we will spend 5 minutes or so focusing on specific chapters at each practice.  I personally have seen improvement from doing this.  Outside of that, I agree with the others, IQ is developed by playing...a lot.  Watching soccer, especially in person, helps too.  My players with the best on field IQ are the same ones I continually see at local college & semi-pro games.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Oct 14, 2017)

I don’t think you really can teach it. It’s the intelligence of the child that dictates their actions. However I do believe dawinisim, where a smaller kid will use his brain whereas a bigger more athletic kid won’t. Or is this answer too simple?


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> I don’t think you really can teach it. It’s the intelligence of the child that dictates their actions. However I do believe dawinisim, where a smaller kid will use his brain whereas a bigger more athletic kid won’t. Or is this answer too simple?


That's not Darwinism, assuming that's what you meant.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Oct 14, 2017)

Well go ahead and explain espola..  to me a kid using his bigger brain to beat pure brawn is Darwinism.


----------



## Dr. Richard Hurtz (Oct 14, 2017)

espola said:


> That's not Darwinism, assuming that's what you meant.


It’s not??  What is it then?


----------



## Pitch play (Oct 14, 2017)

2000's


----------



## Pitch play (Oct 14, 2017)

Pitch play said:


> 2000's


Girls


----------



## jose (Oct 14, 2017)

watch high school or college soccer.  Yes they are good but make more mistakes. the announcers on tv will comment on the right play that should have happened. 
you cannot make them watch they have to do it on their own or else it is a chore and nothing will sink in.


----------



## genesis (Oct 14, 2017)

Attend MIT


----------



## espola (Oct 14, 2017)

Dr. Richard Hurtz said:


> Well go ahead and explain espola..  to me a kid using his bigger brain to beat pure brawn is Darwinism.


It's only Darwinism if his big brain allows him to have more breeding success than the big brawn and thus pass on the trait.


----------



## Grace T. (Oct 14, 2017)

DYS team decided to recreate the USMNT own goal in a game this weekend almost blow by blow including the Howard fall backwards...sometimes watching soccer I guess can contribute to negative soccer IQ.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Oct 16, 2017)

espola said:


> 3 rules -
> 1. Play
> 2. Play
> 3. Play


This is half the answer.  Nobody is born with soccer IQ.  It comes over time with a lot of playing (games preferably) AND with a lot of coaching.  And I'm not talking about just getting coached at 2-3 practices and 1 game a week.  But by talking and watching the game with your kid on a frequent basis.  I never realized how many small nuances there are to the game until my kids started playing and watched as they soaked up soccer tips like a sponge.


----------



## soccerobserver (Oct 18, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> She has 3 different coaches that she has used, with similar teachings.  Her IQ isn't the one I'm really worried about.   It is the rest of the team.  I worry that just like some kids are book smart but not street smart, the same thing could apply to soccer.


SKD sometimes you have to worry about the coach's IQ also...


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm a firm believer than Soccer IQ is something that you either have it or you don't. It's impossible to teach or obtain. Don't get me wrong, most players will get better with age, but it has to do more with maturity than an IQ. There is only few players in the world who has very high Soccer IQ. The rest is average to bellow average.


----------



## mirage (Oct 18, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> I'm a firm believer than Soccer IQ is something that you either have it or you don't. It's impossible to teach or obtain. Don't get me wrong, most players will get better with age, but it has to do more with maturity than an IQ. There is only few players in the world who has very high Soccer IQ. The rest is average to bellow average.


Disagree with this statement completely.  The only true part is perhaps the player's instinct but not about acquiring tactical knowledge of the game as a player.


----------



## jsmaxwell (Oct 23, 2017)

Specific steps:
1. Wear a track suit consistently. Preferably Adidas.
2. Speak with an accent. If you don't have one, just try your best to simulate one.
3. Never say "practice"; always use the word "training".

With just these three simple steps, anyone will have accumulated enough "soccer IQ" to coach a club team and clearly enough to be a mere player.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 23, 2017)

jsmaxwell said:


> Specific steps:
> 1. Wear a track suit consistently. Preferably Adidas.
> 2. Speak with an accent. If you don't have one, just try your best to simulate one.
> 3. Never say "practice"; always use the word "training".
> ...


Those aren't the steps for soccer IQ.  Those are the steps for a coach to get a raise and a line of parents paying for private training.


----------

